# New York Knicks Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

--Knicks Get--
Antonio McDyess

--Nuggets Get--
Latrell Sprewell

Works under cap...

--Knicks--
C-Marcus Camby
PF-Antonio McDyess
SF-Drew Gooden
SG-Allan Houston
PG-Mark Jackson

--Nuggets--
C-Mengke Bateer
PF-Juwon Howard
SF-Caron Butler
SG-Latrell Sprewell
PG-Timmie Hardaway


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dice for Spre,LOL!:laugh: 

Dice is one of the top 5 PF in the league when healthy,which he is.
Why would Denver trade their young franchise player for an aging Spre?DONT get me wrong,I think Spre is AWESOME,but hes getting up their.....


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Denver would be crazy to do this deal. Tell me you're not a Knicks fan man. I just hate it when trade ideas like this come out. It's why so many non-Knick fans out there talk about how Knick fans suck at making trade ideas. 

Of course, if Denver offered, I wouldn't hesitate at all to take the deal.

I think Denver is looking to build for the future so no chance they'd be interested in Spree.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

We are not sure how Dice will be at although they said he is heathly. lol, that said Grant Hill was heathly as well, but turn out to be.....


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

IMX, I never knew you were a Knicks fan? Well, this trade does seem insane at first. But if you think about it, Denver may be happy to just get SOMETHING back for Dice. But I seriously doubt they want Latrell Sprewell. He's getting too old, and he's lost a step, which is not what they're looking for in their young, rebuilding team. Remember, they traded NVE, who also had lost a step.


----------



## DLewis (Jun 12, 2002)

Why does everyone keep saying that Spree has lost a step? I know the man turns 33 this year but he still mangaed to average 20ppg on the most stagant offense in the league. He also plays above average defense. Why has his value dropped so rapidly? It was very obvious that everyone on the Knicks lost their motivation so how has his value dropped so low? He still plays with passion(unless we are 20 games under .500 ). As many times as we collapsed last season after having double digit leads, how many fans lost their motivation and stopped watching?


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Spree didn't play like he could on our losing team last year but at least we're still in NY....He won't play for a team that's arguably worse than us and on top of that, Denver IS NOT New York. You try telling him to play up to his value in Denver.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Houston's contract is very annoyed. Let's get him ou the the Knicks.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sorry dude,but no team in this league is gonna take on Houstons
MONSTER contract:no:!I think the Knicks should try and trade Camby/#7 or Spre/#7 for Sheed:yes:.

Sheed is the ONLY way I see the Knicks getting better overnight.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I still can't forgive what Houston said in the press of how he can be the best SG and the crap like this. Man, everyone wants money, no one blames on you for taking that money but please don't speak ridiculous things when you don't have to, Allen Houston!


----------



## knickpilot (Jun 21, 2002)

Wallace and Reef are the only ways I can see our club turning from a lottery team to a conference contender that fast, however Reef just went to the Hawks, he'll be there for a while...


----------

